# 84 nissan 720- ran one minute now completely dead



## living4kicks (Feb 8, 2015)

just bought 84 nissan 720. Ran good, went to change plug wires and then wouldn't start at all. acted like it wasn't getting spark, but the old wires back on and still nothing, Wont crank over at all. I have 13v at battery, and 13 going to starter. but when i turn the key, not lights no radio. Has a new starter. I believe I have a short, however all fuzes are good, not even sure were to start at.


----------

